#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  Which country server is best for Sri Lanka?

## Ahamed

*​*Hi guys,

I'm going to buy a hosting. I saw many different types of country server available per hosting. I want to know which country server speed is best for Sri Lanka?

----------

